# Merry Christmas!



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Merry Christmas and best wishes. Adorable pictures!


----------



## wickednag (Nov 30, 2011)

Love the pictures! Merry Christmas!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

What cuties! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Ruey (Feb 22, 2011)

thanks everyone, and mewieeee christmas!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

They are all adorable, but I cannot believe how long Renee's hair on her ears has gotten. Has it ever been trimmed? That is definitely a WOW picture.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Sooooooo cute!


----------



## happybooker1 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Cute pics!*

And cute dogs! I'm amazed at the length of the one poodle's ear hair!


----------



## Ruey (Feb 22, 2011)

sandooch said:


> They are all adorable, but I cannot believe how long Renee's hair on her ears has gotten. Has it ever been trimmed? That is definitely a WOW picture.


Yes, still not trimmed yet. She is now 22 months old. Over this 22 months, perhaps I trimmed less then half inch.. I was tidying her the ends a little bit only. She is mom's babe, mom complaining that its hard to comb the long ear hair, and asking me to trim shorter, but I refuse :aetsch:


----------



## Ruey (Feb 22, 2011)

happybooker1 said:


> And cute dogs! I'm amazed at the length of the one poodle's ear hair!


It will be short one day :argh:


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

They're all adorable. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## Ruey (Feb 22, 2011)

Rowan said:


> They're all adorable. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


Thanks! Merry Christmas to you too!


----------

